# Fight Forum



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

Do it here!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Fuck off!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Do it here!


Do this do that!!
Maybe you should just call your bitch and tell her to hurry the fuck up on the ass and fuck, blaze and lay off.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Do this do that!!
> Maybe you should just call your bitch and tell her to hurry the fuck up on the ass and fuck, blaze and lay off.




LOL what?  you crack me up!!!  

Foreman... uh... you shut up!   Yeah!  Jerk!


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Who are we fighting?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Do we get to pick teams?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> LOL what?  you crack me up!!!
> 
> Foreman... uh... you shut up!   Yeah!  Jerk!


Shut your mouth or I'll sent my rotten kids to your school!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Fatty!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

(who are we fighting?  Aliens?  A big dragon?  The deceptacons?  Skeletor?)


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

damn you lot are so mean


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Shut your mouth or I'll sent my rotten kids to your school!


Your daughter is NOT rotten (unless you mean spoiled).

You'll have to do better.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Shut your mouth or I'll sent my rotten kids to your school!




Oh yeah??? I'll.. I'lll.... I'll teach them to READ!!!!   YEAH!  bet you with someone would teach YOU to read!!!!!!

ASSBAG!!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

(im sorry i called you an assbag.)


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Your daughter is NOT rotten (unless you mean spoiled).
> 
> You'll have to do better.



No she is an Angels...
But my 3 boys are totally out of control and I plan to send then to Legions school. All three have criminal records, and very short tempers. And they hate bald dudes.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

tell them to meet a little friend of mine


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No she is an Angle...
> But my 3 boys are totally out of control and I plan to send then to Legions school. All three have criminal records, and very short tempers. And they hate bald dudes.





LOL!!!! I mean... YOU SHUT UP!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> LOL!!!! I mean... YOU SHUT UP!!!!!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

niggers
bitchs
wankers
fuckfaces


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No she is an Angle...
> But my 3 boys are totally out of control and I plan to send then to Legions school. All three have criminal records, and very short tempers. And they hate bald dudes.



Would that be a right, or obtuce angle?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Would that be a right, or obtuce angle?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Would that be a right, or obtuce angle?


Obviously, it's a reverse angle.  She's nothing like her daddy (thank God)


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Obviously, it's a reverse angle.  She's nothing like her daddy (thank God)




I think it's best to not ask where this knowledge is based from.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

Stop using my thread for friendly, flower power, up the anus sort of chat.
Its for those who need to vent their anger so fight or get the fuck out!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Obviously, it's a reverse angle.  She's nothing like her daddy (thank God)







Thought this would bring back fond memories of your days in the military.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Stop using my thread for friendly, flower power, up the anus sort of chat.
> Its for those who need to vent their anger so fight or get the fuck out!




How about you shut the fuck up! I will ridicule as I see fit! Now get the fuck off my jock!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

thats bloody stupid reply u idiot, if your ridiculing than thats fine just dont chat!


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thought this would bring back fond memories of your days in the military.


Ahh yea.  great days... fond memories.....  good times.....

















now please feel free to go pound sand in your ass!!!!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess it worked? And yet it still flew over your head.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Ahh yea.  great days... fond memories.....  good times.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Stop using my thread for friendly, flower power, up the anus sort of chat.
> Its for those who need to vent their anger so fight or get the fuck out!





I love you.  Cmere, I'll hold you.  Hard.  REEEAL HARD.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I love you.  Cmere, I'll hold you.  Hard.  REEEAL HARD.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> thats bloody stupid reply u idiot, if your ridiculing than thats fine just dont chat!



BOOO HOOO!  Im buildingup and i have gyno!!!   BOOO HOOO!


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> BOOO HOOO!  Im buildingup and i have gyno!!!   BOOO HOOO!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Nice Rack


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> BOOO HOOO!  Im buildingup and i have gyno!!!   BOOO HOOO!




 Very mean, but hilarious


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Very mean, but hilarious





Now i feel bad.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Now i feel bad.




Well, he is the thread starter and he wanted us to fling poo, right? Your chunk just happened to be elephant poo.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Well, he is the thread starter and he wanted us to fling poo, right? Your chunk just happened to be elephant poo.




IM NOT FAT!!!!!    i just poo big.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> IM NOT FAT!!!!!    i just poo big.




Yeah Yeah Yeah...

You're not fat, you've never supersized your meal,


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Yeah Yeah Yeah...
> 
> You're not fat, you've never supersized your meal,





Apparently you undersize yours.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Apparently you undersize yours.




Im sorry.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Apparently you undersize yours.




No joke. I got to the point where I would order 2-#4 meals supersized. Wanna talk about growth spurt...


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> No joke. I got to the point where I would order 2-#4 meals supersized. Wanna talk about growth spurt...




STOP BEING NICE!!!  WERE FIGHTING!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes. will choose sides and smell arm pits. Now that's sick. I think I'm the only sane person who post on this site

Just call me Psycho Bitch you crazy bastards...LOL   


			
				* Legion * said:
			
		

> Do we get to pick teams?


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> STOP BEING NICE!!!  WERE FIGHTING!!!!




Umm... Your momma dresses you funny, And she wears combat boots!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Yes. will choose sides and smell arm pits. Now that's sick. I think I'm the only sane person who post on this site
> 
> Just call me Psycho Bitch you crazy bastards...LOL




Im not gonna fight with you, because you are insane.  Tough, and you say mean things that make grown men cry.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Do it here!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Yes. will choose sides and smell arm pits. Now that's sick. I think I'm the only sane person who post on this site
> 
> Just call me Psycho Bitch you crazy bastards...LOL




"bitch" Interesting choice of words TOM. I'll treat you like my bitch alright. Now get over here on all fours!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Im not gonna fight with you, because you are insane.  Tough, and you say mean things that make grown men cry.




Now you tell me! I thought we were friends?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Now you tell me! I thought we were friends?




Hey bro, im cool with everyone.  Im just goofing around.  NOW SHUT UP YA BIG SALLY


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

WHOS NEXT??????


			
				* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey bro, im cool with everyone.  Im just goofing around.  NOW SHUT UP YA BIG SALLY


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

I win!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No she is an Angel.


I THROOGHT THERE WAS NO SUCH THING? FUCKIN HYPOCRITE!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

lol my chest isnt bitch tits, poor man in pic.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I THROOGHT THERE WAS NO SUCH THING? FUCKIN HYPOCRITE!







Its a figure of speech dummy.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll just come out swingin


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I'll just come out swingin


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

>


I think you're mistaking me for Asspuncture not ass puncher.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Stop using my thread for friendly, flower power, up the anus sort of chat.
> Its for those who need to vent their anger so fight or get the fuck out!


 Shut the fuck up, before we give you and your faggy douchebag island another ass whopping.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

you dumb fuck! your country has and never will give GB a whopping. You obviously had bias textbooks at your school! considering i did a 3000 word essay on french intervention in revolutionary war i should know!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> you dumb fuck! your country has and never will give GB a whopping. You obviously had bias textbooks at your school! considering i did a 3000 word essay on french intervention in revolutionary war i should know!


 Hey, it's not my fault you wore red and walked in a straight line. We could kick your pussy asses now all by ourselfs. We could sink Egland is we wanted.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Hey, it's not my fault you wore red and walked in a straight line. We could kick your pussy asses now all by ourselfs. We could sink Egland is we wanted.



HEY HEY HEY!!!!!   I am from Ireland!!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> HEY HEY HEY!!!!!   I am from Ireland!!!!!!


Well then bitch get drunk and have a gay parade!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Well then bitch get drunk and have a gay parade!




AHA!!!   Only if you show me how to do that twirly thing with the baton, you mouth-breathing bed wetter.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

You could sink egland! by all means go ahead! just please dont sink England! just dont understand how you sink a land mass the size of england but your intelligent so it may have just gone over my head.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Im sorry.



Stop apologizing you stupid fucktard


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> You could sink egland! by all means go ahead! just please dont sink England! just dont understand how you sink a land mass the size of england but your intelligent so it may have just gone over my head.




What are we supposed to be fighting about, anyway?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

And by the way dont be fooled about total american guerilla warfare! Americans marched in straight lines in battle to meet the English on many occasions! damn you should be ashamed that you dont even know your own country's history.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> you dumb fuck! your country has and never will give GB a whopping. You obviously had bias textbooks at your school! considering i did a 3000 word essay on french intervention in revolutionary war i should know!


Whatever helps you to sleep at night...
I guess you think you would be better off speaking German right now, eh?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

lol i have no idea! i hate ignorant bums like ihateschool, his name says it all!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Stop apologizing you stupid fucktard




Ok.  I'm sorry.  

I'm not stupid. And what is a "fucktard?" 

I didn't know we were on bad terms.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

Well monkey can you prove the Germans would have occupied Britain up to this present day if there was no American involvement.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Stop apologizing you stupid fucktard


Shut up and bang that cowbell you hippie fuck.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Stop apologizing you stupid fucktard




OUCH COWBELL!!!!  THAT ONE STILL HURTS!!!!


----------



## god hand (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> AHA!!!   Only if you show me how to do that twirly thing with the baton, you mouth-breathing bed wetter.


Okay after your mother teaches me how to do it again.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

fucktard well thats a new word for me! definition please!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Well monkey can you prove the Germans would have occupied Britain up to this present day if there was no American involvement.




HEY HEY HEY!!! IM FROM GERMANY!!!!!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

i didnt say anything offensive, i admire Germany!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Okay after your mother teaches me how to do it again.




Okay, time out.  Mother shit is out.  This is fun and all, but you never know how what you say will piss someone off.  I lost my mom two months ago.  I'll let that go, because you are young and you are stupid.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Well monkey can you prove the Germans would have occupied Britain up to this present day if there was no American involvement.


I wouldn't have to...  the nazi's proved it with their tactics...

Once they had taken your island...
They would have marched most of you off to the ovens!

Then there could have been no uprisings


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Ok.  I'm sorry.
> 
> I'm not stupid. And what is a "fucktard?"
> 
> I didn't know we were on bad terms.



No, we are not on bad terms....I just felt left out


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

urmvery simplistic, Churchill devised plans for effective resistance to German occupation if it were ever going to happen! there's no way you could tell and the amount of planning and luck to even land sufficient troops and resources would be immense!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Shut up and bang that cowbell you hippie fuck.



  I mean....uh   I take great offense to that and will retaliate with this   ....Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> fucktard well thats a new word for me! definition please!



Dont really know....saw it on an internet series called red vs blue....loved it ever since...just sounds funny.....FUCKTARD....I mean come on....thats hilarious


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> No, we are not on bad terms....I just felt left out




LOL  OK COOL! 

So... I guess this means you are a diaper wearing ass bag?

(this is such a dumb thread, but for some reason, i feel compelled to post.)

Too many big words for ya, idiot?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> I mean....uh   I take great offense to that and will retaliate with this   ....Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> LOL  OK COOL!
> 
> So... I guess this means you are a diaper wearing ass bag?
> 
> ...



  

You know...that really hurts....you werent suppose to tell anyone about the diapers....that was just between us...I trusted you


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

cowbell what the fuck is your avatar about?


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> cowbell what the fuck is your avatar about?


Its all about the Tea.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

im gunna let that slip by me


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 24, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> cowbell what the fuck is your avatar about?



OMG....are you serious?! It is Will Ferrell from SNL in the blue oyster cult behind the music with bruce dickinson skit.....HOLY CRAP....I thought everyone has seen this.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

huh? i didnt understand a word you said!


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 24, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> OMG....are you serious?! It is Will Ferrell from SNL in the blue oyster cult behind the music with bruce dickinson skit.....HOLY CRAP....I thought everyone has seen this.


Yes, I have seen it, and it pisses me off everytime I see that bitch in your avatar pound his little sticks.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 24, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Yes, I have seen it, and it *pisses me off* everytime I see that bitch in your avatar pound his little sticks.



I piss myself when I see it


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> OMG....are you serious?! It is Will Ferrell from SNL in the blue oyster cult behind the music with bruce dickinson skit.....HOLY CRAP....I thought everyone has seen this.


YOU SUCK ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> YOU SUCK ASS!!!!!!!



You take it in the ass


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> HEY HEY HEY!!! IM FROM GERMANY!!!!!





			
				* Legion * said:
			
		

> HEY HEY HEY!!!!!   I am from Ireland!!!!!!




Decide motherfucker!!!!!! witch is it?!

are you a NAZI OR A CRAZY IRA BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> You take it in the ass


OH THAT WAS YOU!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 24, 2005)

*I refused to fight with any of you. Psycho Bitch loves all you sick assholes*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, how many did you have?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 24, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *I refused to fight with any of you.*


 Really? Good, in that case, you can suck my big fat hairy balls (don't get excited it's just a euphemism), you flaming faggot.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Decide motherfucker!!!!!! witch is it?!
> 
> are you a NAZI OR A CRAZY IRA BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, but id make you MY bitch.  Be nice to me, I have respect for you.  I don't want to fight with you... I used to live in the Netherlands.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 25, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> OH THAT WAS YOU!!!


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 25, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *I refused to fight with any of you. Psycho Bitch loves assholes*



Whoa TOM.....lay off the juice...you're getting a little TOO friendly


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 26, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> No, but id make you MY bitch.  Be nice to me, I have respect for you.  I don't want to fight with you... I used to live in the Netherlands.


Yeah right, then were did you live mofo, I can't believe we did not kill you when you where here 
And you did not answer my question!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Really? Good, in that case, you can suck my big fat hairy balls, you flaming faggot.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah right, then were did you live mofo, I can't believe we did not kill you when you where here
> And you did not answer my question!




Now why would you say something like that?  You want to kill me?  Okay, boy wonder.  You are taking this waaaaaaaaaay to seriously.  Obviously I hurt your feelings, take a joke.  I'm done; you are too rediculous.  I don't remember your question, but I assume, knowing your line of thinking, that it had something to do with sex with bovine or dog poop or German scheisse porn.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 26, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Now why would you say something like that?  You want to kill me?  Okay, boy wonder.  You are taking this waaaaaaaaaay to seriously.  Obviously I hurt your feelings, take a joke.  I'm done; you are too rediculous.  I don't remember your question, but I assume, knowing your line of thinking, that it had something to do with *sex with bovine or dog poop or German scheisse porn.*



    Legion DOES have a point


----------



## MyK (Aug 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Shut the fuck up, before we give you and your faggy douchebag island another ass whopping.



your fuckin dumber than HaTa! another?? when was the first!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> your fuckin dumber than HaTa! another?? when was the first!


 You know that he lives in England, right?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 26, 2005)

ihateschool i thought we got passed this? why you want to bring it all up again?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)

*Make love not war....*


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 26, 2005)

that guy needs a real ass beating, what a disgrace to all men.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)

Disgrace? He is happy with himself. I posted this gif so that all of you fighting against each other would stop...I want all of you to just put your pants down and just slap that ass...trust me you would feel better.

You notice I never get into fights here, well it because I slap my ass all the time, damn it if you want to feel even better slap a co-workers ass and just tell them min0 lee said so.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)

*Come on now, where's the love...*


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 26, 2005)

i cant look at that guy.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> i cant look at that guy.


Well then forget about him, just go up to your mirror pull your pants down and Smack that ass.
It something you can also share with your family, get your pa and your ma, heck get your inlaws in on the fun.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

*Here is a pic of me and min0 fighting.*


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Here is a pic of me and min0 fighting.*


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)

I see that there are no more fights here, and we all owe to some good old fashioned ass slapping.

My work is done....I'm out.............


----------



## MyK (Aug 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You know that he lives in England, right?



Yea, and I was born there! just cuz theres one idiot from england doesn't mean that everyone is like that.

although he's right about how the america version of the civil war is biased as hell!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Yea, and I was born there! just cuz theres one idiot from england doesn't mean that everyone is like that.
> 
> although he's right about how the america version of the civil war is biased as hell!


 Acually, no it's not. We were taught that we would have got the crap kicked out of us with out help. It's the fight thread, so I said that because I know how mad he gets when someone says that.


----------



## MyK (Aug 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Acually, no it's not. We were taught that we would have got the crap kicked out of us with out help. It's the fight thread, so I said that because I know how mad he gets when someone says that.



I know, I'm not trying to be a dick, but Im british so I take offence when you call my homeland a "faggoty island" its not greece for crying out loud!

I also get pissed when Americans say they kicked the shit out of the British.

first of all the civil war was the old money british of the south who owned all the slaves and cotton fields against the new money british/italian/irish/other imigrants of the industrial north. It wasn't US vs British.

second of all the so called "british" side had no resources to fight because the brits were also busy fighting wars in russia, india, france and spain at the same time! anyways history is history, and the US and England are close allies so its all good!


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I know, I'm not trying to be a dick, but Im british so I take offence when you call my homeland a "faggoty island" its not greece for crying out loud!
> 
> I also get pissed when Americans say they kicked the shit out of the British.
> 
> ...


*Here is a pic of the British army back in the day...................the bitches.*


----------



## MyK (Aug 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Here is a pic of the British army back in the day...................the bitches.*


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

*Here is another pic of the British army in their prime.*


----------



## MyK (Aug 26, 2005)

thats my favourite comedy!!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Here is another pic of the British army in their prime.*


If you look behind those knights you'll notice the Vieope shrine behind them, he was worshipped in England too I see.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see that there are no more fights here, and we all owe to some good old fashioned ass slapping.
> 
> My work is done....I'm out.............


then I'll start one. You all are a bunch of FAxxOTS


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Yea, and I was born there! just cuz theres one idiot from england doesn't mean that everyone is like that.
> 
> although he's right about how the america version of the *civil war* is biased as hell!



Do you mean revolutionary war?


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 27, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> then I'll start one. You all are a bunch of FAxxOTS



Sounds like someone is a little insecure about his sexuality....he who smelt it dealt it....and yours smells like KY and rubber


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

i was talking about the revolutionary war not your silly civil war, couldnt care less if you fight between yourselves. MYK read properly next time!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> i was talking about the revolutionary war not your silly civil war, couldnt care less if you fight between yourselves. MYK read properly next time!



eat a dick, faggot!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

Cant help it that you got chucked out of Britain and obviously didnt take advantage of our education system by not being able to read! Don't defend Britain if your a foreigner and know nothing about it, i'd rather an ignorant be quiet then start rambling about something he doesn't know!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

that is very annoying, im a mod so stop before i close the thread!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

ive kinda got attatched to that man now!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> ive kinda got attatched to that man now!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




Hey mon0 lee, that guy that could be you!
Have you posted a picture of yourself?! finaly?!!!!!!

Now  let me be the first to tell you that you need to stop touching yourself and go to the gym more then once a year!
you look like a fucked up ecto! not cool.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey mon0 lee, that guy that could be you!
> Have you posted a picture of yourself?! finaly?!!!!!!
> 
> Now  let me be the first to tell you that you need to stop touching yourself and go to the gym more then once a year!
> you look like a fucked up ecto! not cool.


Suck my meso twat.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)

I knew I should have kept my mouth shut. damn, this is turning out to be a very gay thread with 532.826 men slapping there ass, well at least someone can enjoy this, right Legion?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

Foreman put pics of yourself up! u did in may when u joined i just want to see the shape your in!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Foreman put pics of yourself up! u did in may when u joined i just want to see the shape your in!


I'm in the worst shape of my life..............thus the reason for no pics  

I will post some at the end of my cycle......about 6 weeks


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

Min0 lee, damn dude, WTF? how long did that take you to post that ass slapping bitch 1650 times?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm in the worst shape of my life..............thus the reason for no pics
> 
> I will post some at the end of my cycle......about 6 weeks



ok pm them to me i wont judge, if you can bench that much then your not in thst yoat bad shape, its juu analysising yourself too much.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Min0 lee, damn dude, WTF? how long did that take you to post that ass slapping bitch 1650 times?


You counted?


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You counted?


yes, every single one of them.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

Your crazy, all I did was copy and paste them.  
I hope your parents or girlfriend didn't walk in on you while you were counting....they just wouldn't understand.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> ok pm them to me i wont judge, if you can bench that much then your not in thst yoat bad shape, its juu analysising yourself too much.







*You have much to learn young one.* 
*When the circle is complete I will post them*


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

Fine but i dont know if i will be on this site for long! and im beginning to have naughty feelings for that ass slapping man


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Fine but i dont know if i will be on this site for long! and im beginning to have naughty feelings for that ass slapping man


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

haha you have a pic for everything!


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> haha you have a pic for everything!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


Berry Demey was great.....what happened to him?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree with you, it's probably cause he had great shoulders.
He just vanished.


----------



## god hand (Aug 27, 2005)

Before the end of the day forefuck will have more post than mino0lee


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 28, 2005)

For the love of god....please stop posting those pics
I believe I am developing epilepsy from scrolling down the page at incredible speeds trying to skip by them but they just keep coming...I think I actually went into convulsion


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Berry Demey was great.....what happened to him?


Who will say? not me


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> For the love of god....please stop posting those pics
> I believe I am developing epilepsy from scrolling down the page at incredible speeds trying to skip by them but they just keep coming...I think I actually went into convulsion




Mino, my wife actually DID come in the room when i was scrolling through the pics.  I'm sleeping on the couch tonight.  Thanks guys.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I agree with you, it's probably cause he had great shoulders.
> He just vanished.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Before the end of the day forefuck will have more post than mino0lee


Read the last quote in my sig.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Mino, my wife actually DID come in the room when i was scrolling through the pics.  I'm sleeping on the couch tonight.  Thanks guys.


    Sorry............


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Mino, my wife actually DID come in the room when i was scrolling through the pics.  I'm sleeping on the couch tonight.  Thanks guys.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>




LAUGH IT UP GUYS!!!!  She's a "muscle chick!"


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> LAUGH IT UP GUYS!!!!  She's a "muscle chick!"


Care to post some proof?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Care to post some proof?




LOL!!! she won't let me, but I'll put up a tasteful pic or two.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

Legion do you two work out together? if so you lucky bastard!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Legion do you two work out together? if so you lucky bastard!




Guys, she's no Olympia.  besides, we're working on our second child, so she has really not worked out with me for about a year and a half.      She says I emberass her when I work out, I "yell."  which i don't.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Guys, she's no Olympia.  besides, we're working on our second child, so she has really not worked out with me for about a year and a half.      She says I emberass her when I work out, I "yell."  which i don't.


         
HAHAHA she made you the bitch!!!
Now you can't come with her?!!!!!
damn some funny shit, but don't stress her if she's pregnant.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> LOL!!! she won't let me, but I'll put up a tastefulpic or two.


Ok, does make me wonder what else you've got from her............


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ok, does make me wonder what else you've got from her............




well, i DID just get a video cam for my birthday...


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HAHAHA she made you the bitch!!!
> Now you can't come with her?!!!!!
> damn some funny shit, but don't stress her if she's pregnant.




Man, i think i liked it better when we were fighting!!!    

Well, yes, she is a tough girl, but she just doesn't get the grunting and noises that people make when squatting or doing heavy lifts.  So she stopped going with me.  Besides, she doesn't want to go back to the gym with me because one day she passed out on the treadmill.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Man, i think i liked it better when we were fighting!!!
> 
> Well, yes, she is a tough girl, but she just doesn't get the grunting and noises that people make when squatting or doing heavy lifts.  So she stopped going with me.  Besides, she doesn't want to go back to the gym with me because one day she passed out on the treadmill.


Hey you know It's all about how you feel.
in any person you could find something you don't like and focus on that you will dislike him/her for that, but you could also take someone you dislike and pick a positive thing about a person and focus on that and then you will start to like him/her for it,  so in that way, you decide your self who you like it has nothing to do with the person itself.

so if you want to fight, I can start again  
Just joking.
and I still don't get it does she make the noises or can't she make the noise or do you make the noise?
and passing out on the treadmill is not very positive no.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *How* will say? not me


   
Did you mean Hank?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Besides, she doesn't want to go back to the gym with me because one day
> *she passed out on the treadmill*


Well what do you expect after all that trying to have another baby!?!? -  

You killed her! - 


Seriously, I don't like to workout with my girl because she talks too much
& doesn't do the same WO's as me

She doesn't even have a membership @ my gym - 

She has been making an effort to train more often though - 
(I told her she needed a short term goal)


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did you mean Hank?


No I meant who not how, just to say that I do not have anything to say in this matter.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 28, 2005)

*You All Go Fuck yourselves. How's that*    


Tough old Man


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 28, 2005)

YOU MEAN..........






































































































































OR YOU MEAN.......


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 28, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> YOU MEAN..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



         
Good stuff.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 28, 2005)

I dont think I could stand to have my girlfriend go to the gym with me...I would see her doing something wrong and spend the entire time trying to help her fix it and not be lifting myself.....plus I would probably be staring way too much


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah man you need that blood for training  
But it would be good to make her do some improvements on her body, like stiff leg deadlifts and squads, all for the ass


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 29, 2005)

I would love that....a little TOO much. She runs...so it is not like she doesnt do anything...she just doesnt weight train. Tried to get her to though.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 1, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> I would love that....a little TOO much. She runs...so it is not like she doesnt do anything...she just doesnt weight train. Tried to get her to though.


Man it's worth it! if she has a good ass now she will have a great ass after doing all the serius ass training exercises!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

Holy crap, it's the fight forum, stop gaying it up. Now, to get back on track... Fuck you unit.


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> *Holy crap, it's the fight forum, stop gaying it up*. Now, to get back on track... Fuck you unit.



Fine then....its war bitch  ! If we are gay for talking about women....what the hell does that make you?


----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

great idea i have some frustration built up and no lifting for me today so

fuck you cocksucking piece of shit fudge packers.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Cowbell (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Doublebase (Sep 2, 2005)

Fuck you you fat fucks.  You just lift cause you were little puny kids that got picked on in school and never got picked in gym class.  You are still those scared little kids deep down inside that can't get a girl.  Pimply faced geeks.


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 2, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> *Fuck you you fat fucks.  You just lift cause you were little puny kids that got picked on in school and never got picked in gym class.*  You are still those scared little kids deep down inside that can't get a girl.  Pimply faced geeks.



One, I am not fat you stupid shit  . Two, why did you call us fat then say we were puny  ? Your post makes no sense and you should shut the hell up!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Fuck you you fat fucks. You just lift cause you were little puny kids that got picked on in school and never got picked in gym class. You are still those scared little kids deep down inside that can't get a girl. Pimply faced geeks.


Uhhh, this is the internet, that thing you're on is a computer, not a video teletype, the person who you see in the monitor is actually your own reflection.  JSYK


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Holy crap, it's the fight forum, stop gaying it up. Now, to get back on track... Fuck you unit.


Fuck you and your fucking(fucked) mamma!
You hate school it hates you and I hate you and everybody hates YOU!
in fact nobody likes you, NOBODY!!! IF YOU WHERE A LITTLE MORE STUPID YOU WOULD BE ARSANGEL(OR WHATEVER THE NAME IS).


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 3, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

>




cowbell, you lack sufficient prefrontal lobe function and possibly fail to fully utilize your opposable thumb capacity!  Like that?  Want more???


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> great idea i have some frustration built up and no lifting for me today so
> 
> fuck you cocksucking piece of shit fudge packers.




yanick... 

you fail to fully engage in personal hygenics!  you consume less than optimal pretein and are possibly vitamin deficient!  I would no be suprised if you suffered some sort of erectile dysfunction or psychogenic fuge!


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 3, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> cowbell, you lack sufficient *prefrontal lobe* function and possibly fail to fully utilize your opposable thumb capacity!  Like that?  Want more???



Do you mean frontal lobe or do you mean prefrontal cortex?  
Just because I cant use my thumb doesnt mean crap  ...how about you stop judging....at least I wasnt the smelly kid   who at glue   in kindergarten.


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 3, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> yanick...
> 
> you fail to fully engage in personal *hygenics*!  you consume less than optimal *pretein* and are possibly vitamin deficient!  I would *no be * suprised if you suffered some sort of erectile dysfunction or psychogenic *fuge*!



Looks like I am not the only one suffering damage to parts of my brain, huh Legion.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 3, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Looks like I am not the only one suffering damage to parts of my brain, huh Legion.





yes, prefrontal cortex.  


Now. you are a sally.  shut up.  

Hahahahahhahahhahahahahahhahaha


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2005)

*FUCK ALL YOU BIBLE THUMPERS WHO WANT TO RUB*
*YOUR POOP IN MY FACE TODAY* -


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

I hate all of you and hope you get fleas...


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *FUCK ALL YOU BIBLE THUMPERS WHO WANT TO RUB*
> *YOUR POOP IN MY FACE TODAY* -




what if i dont read the bible and just want to rub poop in your face for fun?


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 5, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> what if i dont read the bible and just want to rub poop in your face for fun?



I hope you burn in hell and you DIE!!

"I'm not yelling, this is how I talk!"


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

This fight forum is candy compared to the political threads out there.


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Fags!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

you gays


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This fight forum is candy compared to the political threads out there.


Shut up you liberal  fuck


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

You commie bitch.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

You can all sit on this.......


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You commie bitch.


FU you racist money grubbing Republican


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

Your Bush


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your Bush


what about my bush?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> what about my bush?


There's a nasty dick in there, but he seems to be hiding.


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There's a *nasty dick * in there, but he seems to be hiding.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

Goerge *Bush*---*Dick* Cheney..........Your supposed to use this smilie


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

It was my poor attempt at a politcal joke you douche


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It was my poor attempt at a politcal joke you douche


I'll douche right now...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'll douche right now...


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Sorry......what I meant to say is your a douche


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sorry......what I meant to say is your a douche








Douche that


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Douche that


dont tempt me


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Goerge *Bush*---*Dick* Cheney..........Your supposed to use this smilie




 ........sorry, I meant


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Ah you found some more pic's


----------



## Cowbell (Sep 6, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ah you found some more pic's



I dont think he will ever run out...I bet if you named any movie...wait anything period he would have a picture of it or something that comes close.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok how about "baraly legal 12"?


----------

